# Balsamic Vinegar and Red Wine Vinegar



## SizzlininIN (Oct 27, 2004)

Whats the shelf life for these once they've been opened?


----------



## wasabi woman (Oct 27, 2004)

this is what I always thought...

Vinegar
- unopened                2 years
- opened                  12 months    
 Keep tightly covered. Slightly cloudy appearance doesn't affect quality.
 Distilled vinegar keeps longer than cider vinegar.

but according to the Vinegar Institute ( http://www.versatilevinegar.org/ )
it lasts forever, here's a quote.

"How long does vinegar last?

The Vinegar Institute conducted studies to find out. It confirmed that its shelf life is almost indefinite. Because of its acid nature, vinegar is self-preserving and does not need refrigeration. White vinegar will remain virtually unchanged over an extended period of time. And, while some changes can be observed in other types of vinegars, such as color changes or the development of a haze or sediment, this is only an aesthetic change. The product can still be used with confidence. "

All I can add is that I have eaten "foggy" vinegar that had sediment and did not get sick.

btw, check out the recipes at the Vinegar Institute web site, especially the hints at the bottom!  Good info!

Good Luck!


----------



## SizzlininIN (Oct 28, 2004)

Thanks wasabi......I almost bought more the other day because I was thinking about throwing mine out.....haven't used it in prob. 6 months.....good thing the better 1/2 of my brain won out and saved me money.


----------



## beerco (Oct 28, 2004)

My wife asked me the same thing, I asked her if she was worried that the vinegar would turn back into wine


----------



## wasabi woman (Oct 28, 2004)

beerco said:
			
		

> My wife asked me the same thing, I asked her if she was worried that the vinegar would turn back into wine



what a goodie! one can only hope!!!


----------



## Vesper (Oct 29, 2004)

If you consider that the best Balsamics you can buy are aged in barrels 25, 50, 75 years and more, it stands to reason that the shelf life should be pretty much indefinate.


----------

